# Sharpening System - time to go Tormek



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Now that's I've spent enough on various/cheapo sharpening systems to have paid for a Tormek likely twice...lol... I think I'm going to actually break down and dive into the Tormek rabbit hole. 
However, is there another option for we folks with gouges, V's, double bevel chisels, etc that is in competition with Tormek?? I see Kodiak but... I'm just not current enough on latest trends...
I do NOT want to settle for a Wen or Grizzly Tormek knockoff as I'm done cheaping out on sharpening systems.. 

Is Tormek still the gold standard?? someone else out there??


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am partial to WorkSharp. If nothing else a wider choice of abrasive grades.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

dschlic1 said:


> I am partial to WorkSharp. If nothing else a wider choice of abrasive grades.


Agree WorkSharp has more grades, but I'm beginning to think that is nothing but a money grab also... I have the Ken Onion and the Work Sharp Elite stand style.
I'm also a few hundred deep into DMT stones, Veritas honing jigs, ohhh and another DMT field kit...
More I watch Tormek reviews the more I tend to think, or see with my own eyes, that exceeding their 1000 grit stone might all be Gimics..
I just don't know so this is great dialogue.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I use only one grit of 3M wetordry paper and green compound on cardboard. No power devices. I have been carving for about eighty years, Please check out the Projects (now Showcase Items) of any one whose opinions you trust.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought a Tormek 2000 many years ago. It's pretty much the same as the current T-8, with a 10 inch wheel. I have upgraded the support bar and blade guide to the latest models and also have every accessory other than those for turning tools. About the only thing I use it for these days is sharpening jointer blades. For chisels, I prefer the convenience of a WorkSharp 3000, and for wider plane blades, I use water stones.

I've considered many times selling it all and buying a Sorby ProEdge. For anyone with a budget in the Tormek range, I'd suggest taking a look at the ProEdge.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Woodworkers seem to like Tormek and similar tools with jigs that help you get precise angles and microbevels and such and it is difficult to mess up your tools since they are slow and water cooled generally. Wood carvers, like Phil, will either sharpen/strop by hand or use a power method. I use the Burke sharpening system for my gouges and knives. It is basically 3 wooden disks and a buffing wheel with pulleys reducing the speed from 1725 rpm down to around 600rpm. Two wheels have different grits of sandpaper for light shaping and removing nicks and the other wheel is covered in leather for stropping with compound. The buffing wheel is sued for inside of v tools and gouges and polishing the outside. I prefer it over the Tormek because it is faster. But you have to be comfortable with using it freehand, as it doesn't use jigs at all. You can also get felt and paper wheels for bench grinders, but they run faster and typically rotate toward you, rather than away. You could do something similar to the Burke on a lathe, if you own one. One that is variable speed and reversible would work well.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Tools are MUCH cheaper in Europe, but sadly all stores I use wont ship the machine. I wish to have someone in Europe to send me the T-8, that is about $685 plus $100 shipping (DHL)


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Moai said:


> Tools are MUCH cheaper in Europe, but sadly all stores I use wont ship the machine. I wish to have someone in Europe to send me the T-8, that is about $685 plus $100 shipping (DHL)


I was back and forth to Penzberg frequently pre-pandemic..... If that happens again I will be sure to mule one over for you


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive got the tormek,older model i inherited from my dad.got most of the accessories because there is no way imho to freehand grinding anything accuratly without some type of jig.now if you do it all day everyday maybe.for the home shop guy dont kid yourself and get something that is locked down and will give you the exact same angle everytime. it doesn't need to cost 1k it just needs to be repeatable and accurate. there are dozens of of jigs and systems to do it.just find one that works for you.there is no right or wrong.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I’m on my second Tormek. The first one was the 2000 I went through 3 stones now it’s modified buffer.
I think you should buy the new one with the big stone. It’s going to take you sometime to learn just what you have. So don’t give up.
One important attribute the Tormek has over other sharpening systems is you can grind away from the tool and into the tools. It’s a great advantage. It does take time to learn why.
Here’s a pic of my v gouges that I just recently sharpened.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m very partial to my worksharp3000. I built an MDF extension on the side and use a Veritas MkII guide. I bought a couple extra glass discs and a strop disc. Outside of that, I haven’t really spent much on it. It does all my plane blades and chisels easily, and gouges (or any curved knife) are simple. I have no doubt the Tormek is amazing, but the WS has been just awesome and at a fraction of the price. My 2 cents.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm on the very start of using the 3M scary sharp system. Pennies compared to a tormek.
This video explains it, but it is a bit long. 
The guy with the tattooed head is the owner of Crimson Guitars, who needs to be convinced to change his methods, the other one explains the system.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

There are power sharpening set ups for carving tools. I’m not aware a Tormek can address the inner surface of a gouge.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

good to see you again, BF - all I have is the clones of the Big Guys. I've had them for so long, that's all I know. I hope you can come back when you get your "new rig" up and running and give us a tour.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

One downside I have heard (I do not have a Tormek) is that you will want another tool for reshaping or even initial commissioning because if you have to do anything more than fine honing, it will take forever. 

I have the Sorby Proedge and I like it a lot but my main complaint is that it has only one (warp) speed. There are times I would like to slow it down or even reverse it. 

BTW, Worksharp used to sell an attachment that allowed you to use Tormek jigs on it. If that was still available or you can make your own attachment, that would be the best of both worlds, IMO.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Lazyman said:


> One downside I have heard (I do not have a Tormek) is that you will want another tool for reshaping or even initial commissioning because if you have to do anything more than fine honing, it will take forever.
> 
> I have the Sorby Proedge and I like it a lot but my main complaint is that it has only one (warp) speed. There are times I would like to slow it down or even reverse it.
> 
> BTW, Worksharp used to sell an attachment that allowed you to use Tormek jigs on it. If that was still available or you can make your own attachment, that would be the best of both worlds, IMO.


yeah the tormek is not designed for fast heavy grinding.it's for putting on the final edge.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> good to see you again, BF - all I have is the clones of the Big Guys. I've had them for so long, that's all I know. I hope you can come back when you get your "new rig" up and running and give us a tour.


Yes Sir I will always be grateful for you help back a couple years ago!! and I sure hope things were OK for you in that great state of Florida during that recent storm...ughhhh... My ol' girl is running, treated me well, though here in New England we get humbled this time of year by mother nature!!!! Exactly why I come back to playing around with wood ... which I LOVE just as much. Price of teak has me scratching my head, and many builders in the Carolinas as I hear they're even starting to use Black Walnut interior finishing to offset costs and WOW do they look nice!!! Exterior obviously nothing will ever replace Teak.... glad to be back around. I'll be sure to get some pictures when I'm back on the ol' girl as she is wrapped up and put away... I got some young'ins that play football and no sense letting that boat sit in the water to long.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

pottz said:


> yeah the tormek is not designed for fast heavy grinding.it's for putting on the final edge.


Though I've seen some T8's square up some pretty damaged edges... Again I'm growing long in the tooth, and literally EVERY purchase I make these days is based on making it a legacy tool for those behind me... Corny I know but dam, for the price I pay for plastic crap and marketing I'd much prefer just breaking out a few sheckles and getting something that MIGHT stand a chance of being used after me... having said that I agree it's NOT for someone looking to do FAST HEAVY grinding as you said my friend!!!


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

rwe2156 said:


> There are power sharpening set ups for carving tools. I’m not aware a Tormek can address the inner surface of a gouge.


nice little unit there, BUT absolutely Tormek can accommodate those smaller strope wheels should you want... Those left side wheels are only stropes to remove the burr on gouges and V's... Love that little unit, but that guy sharpening by hand is a wizard and that's exactly what I am NOT...hahahha... I need JIGS and he was all freehand...


----------



## LumberJockDude (4 mo ago)

Get the tormek, you will love it.
Like you, I went through a lot of money on various jigs and systems. I really wish I had just bought the tormek first.
I don't do a lot of hand carving that you do.. But I will tell you this.. When I sharpened my lathe tools, with the correct angle, they sure worked a lot better. All those years of just kind of leaning the bevel against the grinder or whatever .. over time, you lose the angle and the tool does not cut as well. The tormek is extremely accurate, and the slow water cooled stone ensures you do not overheat the blade.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I learned the hard way about buying cheaper versions of tools when I was trying to improve my dust collector. I probably spent 2-3X as much on the "inexpensive" options that didn't work for me as I spent on the high quality one I have now.

I got very lucky and picked up a Tormek T-7 and the hand tool sharpening set from a fellow LJ just a few weeks back for a very fair price. If you want a Tormek, take a look at Craigslist or FB Marketplace. There seem to be a fair number of used systems out there for decent prices. The lathe tool set is on my Christmas list.

Sharpening Supplies is a good site to see all of the Tormek offerings.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

EarlS said:


> I learned the hard way about buying cheaper versions of tools when I was trying to improve my dust collector. I probably spent 2-3X as much on the "inexpensive" options that didn't work for me as I spent on the high quality one I have now.
> 
> I got very lucky and picked up a Tormek T-7 and the hand tool sharpening set from a fellow LJ just a few weeks back for a very fair price. If you want a Tormek, take a look at Craigslist or FB Marketplace. There seem to be a fair number of used systems out there for decent prices. The lathe tool set is on my Christmas list.
> 
> Sharpening Supplies is a good site to see all of the Tormek offerings.


Yes this has been a real lesson in buy once, cry once for me anyways.... The more research I do, including my woodworking mentor who is a boat builder/master woodworker, has even given me his blessings last night and much like anything else I will start with the base unit, and slowly acquire pieces.
I love the wet wheel, and that is where I'm starting, though dry wheels I see at Wood Turner Wonders seem impressive as well....


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

I have the T7 but haven't had it set up in my shop since moving to Pittsburgh. I've been using Japanese whetstones for my chisels and plane irons. But I think it's about time to get the T7 set up in a dedicated spot in the shop. It does make short work of putting a new bevel on a dinged cutting edge rather than going thru multiple grade stones, which takes a lot longer. Stones are great for tuning up an edge, but not as efficient at making a new edge.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dont knock the knock-offs unless you have tried them. I have a 10” Grizzly version (~12 yrs old). I use tormek jigs. My turning club has to tormek 2000. The Griz does everything the tormek does except the flute id leather honing addition - never tried to add it.

I love it for sharpening gouges (curved edges/bevels). For straight edges - plane irons/chisels - I use diamond stones and shop made jigs. The wet stone works for them but it has to be flattened due to the slight grooving from the gouges. I use a bench grinder to shape, the wet grinder is too slow. I use the honing wheel for carving gouges, they dont need much grinding but I use the wet wheel for them when needed.

Any sharpening system/method still comes back to the operator - proper set up, the correct amount of pressure in the right spot, etc. I dont find anything “magical” about the wet grinders. There are +\- to any method.


----------



## mbrusso (3 mo ago)

The tormek is a great system. If you want to remove a lot of material, get the silicon stone (very aggressive) I have even used this stone to re do my lawnmower blades. Fully restores chisels that have encountered hidden nails, screws etc, and amazing for fine work and honing if you get the japanese water stone.


----------



## jrilehestik23 (2 mo ago)

Moai said:


> Tools are MUCH cheaper in Europe, but sadly all stores I use wont ship the machine. I wish to have someone in Europe to send me the T-8, that is about $685 plus $100 shipping (DHL)


Hello. In Estonia (Baltic states EU) cost Tormek T-8. 672eur, 699usd. But this use 220V power and may be not suitable for USA electric standard.


----------

